# Fishing Oyster bars



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

I have been fishing grass flats for about 4 years now and have no clue what to use, look for, or how to dicect an oyster bar.

any tips would be apprciated.

Lures?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

> I have been fishing grass flats for about 4 years now and have no clue what to use, look for, or how to dicect an oyster bar.
> 
> any tips would be apprciated.
> 
> Lures?


You can hook them with about anything but landing them is a chore. Feels like your going to pull up the bottom. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

sheltering knowledge from the youth is wrong 

how do you fish for redfish on oyster bars?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Sorry but I couldn't resist.  

Try fishing an unweighted gulp "weedless".

Might want to step up your leader for abrasion.

Live or dead shrimp with or without a pop'n cork depending on depth.

Gold grub or plastic tail with a jig head the rides "hook up".


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

water flowing over oyster bars is a good bet too. Try to find a spot where the oyster bar creates and eddy, throw past the eddy and work your bait into it....and hold on. Jerk baits, gulp in any flavor, etc.. are good baits to try.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Tanner,

If you can get to the Chaz Sunday AM, let me know. Going to break in a motor on the NMZ. I'll take you to plenty of places to catch oysters.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks guys, i apprciate it, what lbs leader?


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

depends on what Im targeting, I usually just stick to a 10lb braid w/15lb leader. If I know there are some big snook in the area, I'll up it to 20lb braid w/ 25 or 30lb leader


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

I would try a Skitterwalk or redfish magic/gulp combo. 20# leader. just my .02


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Topwaters, suspending plugs=mirrodine-mirrominnow, weedless spoons, weedless plastics as mentioned, for deeper areas of scattered oysters the DOA terroreyzs jigs with their soft nose seem to work well around oysters without hanging. Avoid casting up current straight over a bar, the current will tend to push lures down into the oysters. My first push pole paid for itself in the number of lures I was able to knock loose from the oysters with it. ;D You will loose baits and fish due to cut offs so plan to pay your dues.


----------



## Skiny_water_sniper (Aug 20, 2007)

This fall for me the single biggest producer has been a battle damaged mirrodine that I masked the eyes and airbrushed solid black and swapped a damaged back treb for a #4 2X red one and left the front stock treb on, (it also almost totally eliminated missed strikes). It's deadly on reds if you can keep the specks off it long enough for them to get it. I will say that with any mirrodine and mirrominnow, there is no such thing as working it too slow. Keeping the rod tip super close to the water and setting hook to the side instead of up increases hook ups for some reason. Mirrominnows have almost 0 drag and wind can really mess things up bringing slack into your line that can cause lots of misses, I do my best to position so I am throwing down wind and I am especially particular to keep the rod tip close to the water so it doesn't introduce unwanted slack that deadens the action I am trying to give the lure. I have a few trebs tied up with a fine pearl mylar fez that I'm trying on the back to give them a tiny bit of drag to counter it a bit, we'll see how that goes.

#2 TOP WATERS any of them but Top dog Jr In gold has them pounding it all the way to the gunnel of the boat and Bone spooky jr is almost as deadly. I would mention my favorite Sammys, but I lost both of my pink and chartreuse ones to bronze bruisers on successive casts last time and was too chicken to keep throwing them.

#3 Gulp peeler crabs rigged weedless with a 4/0 gamakatsu skip gap worm hook and a bit of lead wrapped around the shank to sink a tiny bit faster. Drop them on the reds head if you have to, keep the extra weight to a minimum and the splash shouldn't spook a red that is obsessed with one of the monster blue crabs they have been chasing the past few weeks here.

#4 is a 3" Gulp Shrimp rigged the same way in the copper(new penny i think, especially in dirty water) pearl, or molting colors. 

#5 DOA clear with red sparkle fished low and slow no, even slower than that with a 12" bump ever five feet or so on the retrieve, this gets the occasional flounder out of the oyster beds too.

When all else fails..... Mirrolure TTRG


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

You know it's almost oyster season (yum, just sitting here in Texass thinking about those AWESOME steamed oysters at JB's) and the BEST place to play oyster+red=fish is Browns Bay just North of mosquito. I have never experienced another such (great) bay full of ins/outs of oysters that kept so many reds in the winter.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Hmmmm. Brown's Bay you say. Mental note taken. Now where'd that Top Spot get off to?


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Like skiny water says better than average success is all in the details.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

http://www.topozone.com/map.asp?lon=-80.8906&lat=29.0025&datum=nad27


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Did some pre fishing for the xtreme series. Fished the low tide in oyster beds with gulp shrimp. cast up tide and let it flow with the current. when the gulp gets around the bar the reds will pick them of. I got 7 slots yesterday and lost 6 due to oyster break offs! :'(


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

I've been fishing oysters for nearly 4 years in the backcountry in NSB,  I use 30lb leader flouro, you'll catch stuff like ladyfish around oysters who fray, not to mention the extra invisible 30lbs helps alot, I drag my baits all over oysters ripping my line. USE BRAID ONLYYYY. I pops out when you get hung up, and gives the oysters a hard time cutting and fraying you.

The oyster bars anywhere are usually best on outgoing tide, since stuff (stuff=bait) is getting flushed out and the fish wait right down current to ambush it.   I will try to show you a diagram of my favorite sanrio anchored fishing an oyster bar. I like this position because i can cover the whole backside of the oyster bar, this is only really effective on bigger and longer bars with a hard current, otherwise i go parallel. Shrimp lures are great on oyster bars because theres ALWAYS some species of small shrimp burrowing in the shells which fish feed on, you can see the shrimp jumping around on top when its low tide trapped.


BAR> ____________________   l    <my noe  ^current


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

brown's bay is the sh..t for oysters and reds gotta go skinny in Nov. though you might want to consult TomC and get the skinny oh and bring plenty of hooks you know cause you're gonna need'em up there in the "backwaters"

Just my .02 which ain't worth a penny


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

Id use a Bagley wakin B in gold flake, or the old standby of a gulp shrimp rigged bkwds on a 3 ot gamakatsu circle hook. I like 8lb stren braid with a 15 lb leader. corse Im crazy.

AC


----------



## Skiny_water_sniper (Aug 20, 2007)

Someone after my own heart F~G I Like using #4 fire line, I can not wait to get my hands on Power pro in 5 though. That little line will zing a 1/4 oz DOA shrimp forever.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Thank ya gentlemen, AC I went up north to check on your oyster spots but, there where a bunch of Bigger boat fishing around the entrance so i couldnt get where a wanted to :'(


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

Let me get back from Texas after T-Givin and we will go lip yankin Tanner!

AC


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

> Let me get back from Texas after T-Givin and we will go lip yankin Tanner!
> 
> AC



 

Tanner,

Make him take you out on his new Ranger "Specter"


----------

